# Stash buster project bag



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Since I have had a few requests for it Well call this a stash buster bag Really it was an advertisement tool I used this bag to showcase all the yarns I had in my stash for various projects

This project is worked entirely in the round (rnd). The strap creates a tube to add comfort for the wearer.

Note I used a G hook and crochet pretty tight... this is all worsted weight yarn to be durable and washable... but can be done with any yarn in your stash. 

With Black to form bottom of bag, Chain 60 

Rnd 1: Single crochet (sc) around both sides of the chain with 2 sc in each end. (62)
Rnd 2: sc down side one, at end of row, (2sc, 1sc, 2sc) to form corners of flat bottom, continue around opposite side, and repeat corners.
Rnd 3-5: continue as Rnd 2 increasing sc between corners to keep work flat.
Rnd 6: Sc around NO INCREASES, this begins forming of bag walls.

At this point, continue to form bag sides. 

STASH BUSTING. 

Next Rnd: Change yarn to a variegated or self stripping yarn, WORK IN BACK LOOPS. 1 rnd sc, next 3 rnds hdc (Half double crochet)

Next Rnd : change to solid color yarn. Work 1 rnd sc bklps, 1 rnd sc both loops, 1 rnd sc bklps

Continue in this manner until desired height of bag.

Strap is made in same pattern fashion, with beginning chain of 20.
When strap is desired length attach to each corner of top of bag.

Pattern note, I used a final round of SC in black at top of bag and bottom of straps to tie the look together I used whip stitch to join strap to bag.

Any questions please let me know!!!

Thanks all
As always, happy crocheting.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is very cool,think I will adapt it to a knitting project since I don't crochet.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey if you adapt this to knitting let me know... I do both but havent adapted this one yet....


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

just beautiful too bad I cant crochet


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! Love this bag. Thank you so much for posting the instructions.  :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I would like to adapt to a knitting project. any help would be appreciated. I love the bag and wish I could crochet. thanks for posting the instructions


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Would love to knit this bag. If anyone adapts it please let me know.
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great pattern. going to start one as soon as my next project is finished.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome bag. It looks like some that I have made in the past. Do you line your bag? I use pillowcases that I purchased at the dollar store. I sew them in around the top, very easy. I have knitted a few bags as well. If you use a tight knit and a liner the bag comes out great. Love the colours.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

maureenb said:


> That is very cool,think I will adapt it to a knitting project since I don't crochet.


There appears to be a lot of interest in knitting this bag. Would you please post your instructions so those of us who don't know how to adapt (well from crocheting to knitting anyway) can knit this bag?
Thanks.
Marti


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

very clever- and pretty


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it! Beautiful color also. Would love the knitting version.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

To knit a bag like this:
BOTTOM
Cast on 60 sts. 
Knit in garter stitch until you have the desired width of 
the bottom of the bag.
BODY
Pick up a stitch every other row along the side of the rectangle you just made, then 60 stitches along the cast on edge, then the same amount of stitches as the other short edge along the other edge.

At this point you can just knit in the round (I would use stockinette stitch) until you have the desired lenght of your bag and cast off. Or you can shape the bag by decreasing every 6th row at the corners (you will need to put markers at the corners and decrease one stitch each side of the marker) until you get the shape you want. You can follow the striping pattern Prismaticr used above or try your own. 
TIP 
Sometimes I use dice. Roll the dice and whatever number comes up is the number of rows for that color. Makes it interesting.
HANDLE
Pick up 4 -6 stitches at one corner and knit in garter stitch for desired length of handle. Bind off. Sew handle to other corner.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Love your bag, thank you for sharing. I have it in my mind, but don't know how long it will stay there....grin.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

I love it. Have put the directions on my to do project list.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> Would love to knit this bag. If anyone adapts it please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Beth


thanks me too !


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I like to use Fibonacci numbers to do the stripe sequence in projects like this. Works wonderfully to produce eye pleasing balance and is fun.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Your bag is so colorful and pretty especially for spring and summer . I'm not good at crochet any more but think I'll see if I can remember enough to attempt this. Thank you for sharing with all of us KP ers . Yours looks perfect !


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful Bag! I do hope someone is able to adapt it to a knit pattern and would share.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Marjorie Egan said:


> Beautiful Bag! I do hope someone is able to adapt it to a knit pattern and would share.


See 1st page... kp gives instructions for knitted version

Thanks for Both Versions :thumbup:


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

PJ said:


> To knit a bag like this:
> BOTTOM
> Cast on 60 sts.
> Knit in garter stitch until you have the desired width of
> ...


Thank for the pattern, I've printed it


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns, both crochet and knit! Looks like it would be a very interesting project!


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello Connie,
I just learned a new tip from you (Fibonacci). What is that word. Is it a brand name or a coloring tip. Please explain more to me. I love to know what is meant by the phrase using fibonacci numbers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello Connie,
I just learned a new tip from you (Fibonacci). What is that word. Is it a brand name or a coloring tip. Please explain more to me. I love to know what is meant by the phrase using fibonacci numbers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I love it! Thank you for showing it off and for the pattern!

Anita


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Rats! Wish that was knitted! I love it!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

PJ, Thanks for posting a knitted version.... Love the conversion aspect... and the dice... awesome!!! For those that asked about Fibonacci.... google Fibonacci Numbers... it is a mathematical sequence of numbers... interesting aspect.

Now to those who knit and dont crochet.... you know that hook you use to pick up dropped stitches... time to get to know it a bit better.. and not fear it so much!!! I love you all!!!! Know that! But crochet creates some fantastic texture knitting cant, and vise versa... Anyone who wants to learn, easy peasy method.. pm me, I would be glad to teach it..... 

And thanks to all for the feedback! I love my walking advertisement bag... glad you all do to!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love your bag and thanks PJ for the knitted version. I have printed both off. Actually I plan to try the crocheted version. I love the textured look. If I get into trouble my I pm you for help? I would like to make one for each of my sisters (2) for Christmas as Christmas bags to hold the other things I usually make for them. I try to sew bags that are reuseable for totes or grocery bags. This one will take the cake. Thanks for posting and for the picture.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I love your bag and thanks PJ for the knitted version. I have printed both off. Actually I plan to try the crocheted version. I love the textured look. If I get into trouble my I pm you for help? I would like to make one for each of my sisters (2) for Christmas as Christmas bags to hold the other things I usually make for them. I try to sew bags that are reuseable for totes or grocery bags. This one will take the cake. Thanks for posting and for the picture.


I welcome pm's all the time!!! Thanks for the feedback.. who knew my simple bag would catch on like this! so Cool......


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

beverlyH said:


> Hello Connie,
> I just learned a new tip from you (Fibonacci). What is that word. Is it a brand name or a coloring tip. Please explain more to me. I love to know what is meant by the phrase using fibonacci numbers. Thanks in advance.


Fibonacci was a mathematical genius who lived long ago 1175 - 1240 in Pisa (leaning tower). The numbers are also referred to as Numbers in Nature. I found this very interesting. Course I am a math nut.
Here is a link if you want to know more. There are more if you Google 'Fibonacci'

http://faculty.evansville.edu/ck6/bstud/fibo.html

The numbers go 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34. You always add the last two numbers together. The first number is 1, as there was no number before that, the second is 1 (0+1), the third is 2 (1+1), the fourth 3 (2+1), the fifth is 5 (2+3), the sixth 8 (3+5) and so it goes on. 
I made one of my sons a sweater using that method using sport weight yarn (worsted would make a huge length before you got very far in the sequence), and it looked really good, especially from a distance. I reached the '89' in the top of the back and front, Then I fudged it a bit to make the sleeves match the stripes.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

thank you for the knitted version!


PJ said:


> To knit a bag like this:
> BOTTOM
> Cast on 60 sts.
> Knit in garter stitch until you have the desired width of
> ...


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

maureenb said:


> That is very cool,think I will adapt it to a knitting project since I don't crochet.


Please let me know too. I couldn't adapt if I tried. :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Melody...of all the things I have lost over many decades...I miss my mind the most LOL

HUGE Thanks to prismaticr for posting this lovely bag..and PJ for the knitted version...as I do both...will try each.

THIS is WHY...I love this forum...so many talented sharing people like all of you.

Hugs and God Bless everyone,

Camilla



Melodypop said:


> Love your bag, thank you for sharing. I have it in my mind, but don't know how long it will stay there....grin.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

PJ said:


> To knit a bag like this:
> BOTTOM
> Cast on 60 sts.
> Knit in garter stitch until you have the desired width of
> ...


Many thanks for the directions. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, SylviaC, I would have loved to see a picture of that sweater. I have only used portions of the F. sequence. I first learned about it on a PBS nature show and was fascinated.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Wow, SylviaC, I would have loved to see a picture of that sweater. I have only used portions of the F. sequence. I first learned about it on a PBS nature show and was fascinated.


That was quite a while ago. I am thinking he was around 10 or 12 at the time and he is now 33. It was his favourite sweater too. I only used 2 colours though, would have been better with more. I didn't actually reach the final count on the 89 rows as it would have been too long. That was the only thing I did using the F sequence. I was thinking about a blanket but I have so many things still to do it will have to wait. 

Love the idea of rolling dice too..


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is very good looking! :thumbup:


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

what a great idea using a pillow case to line your bag. all the work has been done, thank you for sharing


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

what a great idea using a pillow case to line your bag. all the work has been done, thank you for sharing


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

What a great bag - can't wait to finish some of my ufo's so that I can make myself one.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't know I had any maths in m bones...but I do like the idea of trying this out!
Thanks, Sylvia C, for starting me on a new path! Normally I love working randomly!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for this posting * it's really lovely.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Way a gorgeous bag ! Gotta practice my crocheting more! I'm a knitter


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

What a great bag!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a great bag :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I knitted a very similar bag using stash yarn and different stitch patterns including bobbles, popcorn, slip and fair isle etc... the handle is a large I-chord in black incorporating other colors using a slip here and there from row blow. I wanted it as a knitting bag so I lined it with a piece of of an old sheet. It is rather spectacular.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

ricottapie said:


> I knitted a very similar bag using stash yarn and different stitch patterns including bobbles, popcorn, slip and fair isle etc... the handle is a large I-chord in black incorporating other colors using a slip here and there from row blow. I wanted it as a knitting bag so I lined it with a piece of of an old sheet. It is rather spectacular.


Post of picture of it when you get a chance...if you are so inclined to!


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I would if my daughter would teach me how to do that. I am very technically challenged. Then I would have to beg her to take the picture. That would be a chore in itself.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

I understand...


----------



## smlathrum (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for the directions for both the crochet version and the knit version. They verify what I would have done if I had tried to muddle through without knowing for sure what you had done. I was the one who initially asked for directions as I was so impressed with the vibrant colors and simplicity of design. Have you tried doing this bag and felting it? I think everyone should do one out of scraps and post photos! It's a great multipurpose bag!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Since I have had a few requests for it Well call this a stash buster bag Really it was an advertisement tool I used this bag to showcase all the yarns I had in my stash for various projects
> 
> This project is worked entirely in the round (rnd). The strap creates a tube to add comfort for the wearer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I do not crochet and was wondering if you can make one for knitters? Would appreciate it very much. thanks.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks to the newest posts on my bag.... 
First while I have this silly thing called "every knitter should know some crochet..." I get it if you just dont want to or havent got the time... 

That said ::grin:: a "conversion" of sorts was posted back on page one to make a knitted version of this bag. I have not yet done one myself, but the pattern posted sounds like a sound conversion. 

If you are not familiar with picking up stitches or want to make this a one piece, as the crocheted version, then I would cast on similar to a toes up sock, with either a Turkish cast on, or Figure 8, with 30 stitches on each needles. Then work increases on the "corners" to form the rectangular bottom, when you reach the desired bottom width, then work normally in the round changing colors as you go. 

Working in this method will produce a stockinette bag that should be solid as the crochet version... 

Have fun!


----------



## smlathrum (Jan 26, 2014)

Of course the wonderful thing about making this bag by crocheting it is that you can use bits and pieces of yarn and not have ends to weave in as crocheting allows you to work them in as you go.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Since I have had a few requests for it Well call this a stash buster bag Really it was an advertisement tool I used this bag to showcase all the yarns I had in my stash for various projects
> 
> This project is worked entirely in the round (rnd). The strap creates a tube to add comfort for the wearer.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheri362 (Nov 26, 2012)

whitley said:


> Love it! Beautiful color also. Would love the knitting version.


From Sheri from MI

What am awesome bag!!! So Cool!!!


----------

